# Systmes > Windows > Scurit >  [XP SP2] Dsactiver Avertissement de Scurit au dmarrage d'un exe sur le rseau

## AdHoc

Bonjour,
J'ai un raccourci qui pointe sur un programme en chemin UNC
ex: \\MonPC\MonRepPartage\MonProg.exe 
Executer en : \\MonPC\MonRepPartage

Quand je clique dessus, j'ai une fenetre d'avertissement:
Fichier Ouvert Avertissement de Scurit 
L'diteur n'a pu tre vrifier. Voulez-vous vraiment executer ce programme?
avec des infos sur mon exe et les bouton Excuter et Annuler.

Comment fait-on pour ne plus avoir cette fenetre et le programme qui s'execute?

Nota: 
Pour les tests, tout est sur la mme machine, en rel, le programme est sur un serveur.
Le firewall windows est dsactiv.
Merci d'avance

----------


## AdHoc

Bon bah,
aprs de multiple recherche, toutes les "solutions" tournaient autour des paramtres IE7 (que je n'aurais jamais du installer sur une machine de prod).
Bref, j'ai ajouter ma machine dans la liste des sites Intranet Local en diminuant la scurit au mini.
[EDIT]La diminution de la scurit au mini n'est pas ncessaire[\EDIT]

----------

